# Altec whisper chipper- need help setting up.



## fortydegnorth (Nov 17, 2005)

I recently bought a '93 Altec drum "whisper chipper" for my landscape company and have not been to impressed with the performance. It has the 300 ci straight six ford engine and runs perfect with about 2000 hrs. The clutch is new and the drum bearings. I just don't think the knives are set right or something it is a major pain to get it to feed well. Occasionally it will grab a limb and eat through it in a second or two but for the most part you have to really work it to get it to take the limb. I am only chipping small diameter brush from 1"-3". Does this sound normal or is something not set up right or not sharp? I believe it is a 12" drum. If someone knows a good person for service in S.W. Ohio let me know.


----------



## Davidsinatree (Nov 17, 2005)

fortydegnorth,
Welcome to AS. Sounds like your knives are not sharp or the gap between knives and cutter bar is not correct. I set my gap at about .020.
Your machine will go through brush like a frieght train when set up properly. I have a older whisper and it cranks out the chips.

Good luck finding a service shop. They are around.


----------



## Newfie (Nov 17, 2005)

The knives are most likely not sharp and set up improperly. I've used a chuck and duck before but am not familiar with the details of making one work properly. I do know that a properly adjusted machine will rip the limb right out of your hands if you don't let go.


----------



## begleytree (Nov 17, 2005)

40north
SW ohio is a big area

Rental yard in mt orab
truck shop across from turfway park
shop east of milford on 50 before 222 Kinda close to bezak

-Ralph


----------



## fortydegnorth (Nov 17, 2005)

More specifically I am located just east of Dayton in Beavercreek. The locations you listed aren't far just more to the Cincinnati area. I figured the gap must be off because it will chip the end of a 4 inch limb into the shape of the drum but won't pull it through. The gap must be too wide. I will make some calls to see who I can find. Can you do your own sharpening or do you recommend sending them out?


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Nov 17, 2005)

Find out what the correct knife sharpening angle is supposed to be. Too shallow and they won't pull the wood, too acute and the edge doesn't last too long.

When I was in Minneapolis I had a shop that sharpened knives for paper cutters do my sharpening. Printer's Service on Hennepin Ave, just north of downtown.


----------



## fortydegnorth (Nov 17, 2005)

That helps a lot, my dad is a commercial printer and has access to some good shops that sharpen there shear blades. I will have to get the manual from the guy I bought it from to learn how to set the gap. This site is great and has proven very helpful. I was ready to sell it until now.


----------

